# From Fox News,



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Thousands of churches raise alarm about scope of new Canadian 'conversion therapy' ban


Thousands of clergy in North America devoted their sermons on Sunday to affirming biblical sexual morality in response to a new Canadian law some warn could effectively criminalize such teachings.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Yet more proof that the evil beast is pulling the strings. This is a spiritual war before it's anything else, regardless of what they try to beat into our heads. Trying to normalize evil and demonize good is the work of the devil.


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

It’s the end times… it sure would be nice to change it back to normal but the Biblical prophecies have to be fulfilled at some point.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Anytime I here about the news doing anything like that I think of Paul Harvey's If I were the devil.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Are you saying that you think this story about Canada's new law is false because Fox news is reporting this? What exactly is "the news doing" other than reporting ?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

More sad news Rex Murphy: Trudeau Liberals no longer care about Canada's Charter of Rights and Freedoms


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

carcajou said:


> More sad news Rex Murphy: Trudeau Liberals no longer care about Canada's Charter of Rights and Freedoms


With Turdeau's liberals you have the Right to get screwed and the Freedom to use vaseline or not!


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Not surprised. If the left continue their agenda, Christianity will be outlawed and those who believe in it punished. Remember, the absence of one religion is the presence of another. The left agenda is in itself a religion IMHO. So much for tolerance…


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Jesus warned us about being prosecuted in different ways for believing in Him and His Father. It's interesting how things prophesied thousands of years ago are coming true today just like it was written. I love the fact that they can take everything else away but nobody on Earth can take your faith.


----------



## farmergann (Oct 21, 2021)

Good for them!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

farmergann said:


> Good for them!


Good for who?


----------



## farmergann (Oct 21, 2021)

Vol said:


> Good for who?


The abused Canadian minors.


----------

